# Beavertail Mosquito



## Get Tight!

I am looking at doing a build w Beavertail (mosquito) and am fishing with one of their guides in Naples next Wednesday. His name is Tyler French (239) 919-2145‬ and he fishes out of a mosquito. The folks at Beavertail have a program where if you fish with one of their guides, they will reimburse you for the trip if you end up purchasing a boat, even if it is used from their inventory. Hope that helps!


----------



## TwitchAO

When I bought my mosquito I was having the same conversation. If you are totally draft conscious and value cockpit space the side is definitely lighter and roomier, but you give up hatch storage(electrical rigging gets moved to the back hatch) and fly rod storage on the starboard side. I ended up going with a center console on mine, had it for 3 years and loved it. you will get somewhere between 7" and 8" on a very heavy load(trolling motor, ice, etc) and top out anywhere from 30-36mph depending on the prop you go with. I recommend the Jack Foreman 15 pitch(if you are going with the Zuke) with light cupping for Florida. Not super fast(32-34 wot) but will run in nothing. Im sure these numbers are better with a side console but I never did run one so not sure of the comparison Was going to build another mosquito but ended up going to the elite for a little bigger boat to fit my style of fishing.


----------



## 941 Stu

About to take delivery on my Mosquito in two weeks! I went with the center console, #1 reason was storage. I feel like most of my time should be on the poling platform or the bow! I’d love to hear some reasons for the side console other than weight.


----------



## Get Tight!

N


941 Stu said:


> About to take delivery on my Mosquito in two weeks! I went with the center console, #1 reason was storage. I feel like most of my time should be on the poling platform or the bow! I’d love to hear some reasons for the side console other than weight.


Not sure, but seems like you might have more room. Weight may be a factor, but it also costs less.


----------



## Zika

Do a search on here and you'll find a couple different threads about side vs. center console on this particular model. 

I've had my side model for two years now and really like it. Yes, storage is tight, but I love the extra room and weight savings. I mainly fish solo with my big dog in the cooler months and this layout suits us.


----------



## TwitchAO

941 Stu said:


> About to take delivery on my Mosquito in two weeks! I went with the center console, #1 reason was storage. I feel like most of my time should be on the poling platform or the bow! I’d love to hear some reasons for the side console other than weight.


If you are minimalist not requiring a lot of room for gear and mostly fish back country waters, it is nice to have the open cockpit to move around. I think a tiller version of this boat would be really sweet, but to my knowledge there has not been one built yet. 


I prefer to have the option to stand and drive which is a good advantage for seeing what's around you, and the added dry storage. The front jump seats works awesome as a cooler and that is one less thing I have to bring as well. Keeps 10lbs of ice all day..


----------



## 941 Stu

TwitchAO said:


> If you are minimalist not requiring a lot of room for gear and mostly fish back country waters, it is nice to have the open cockpit to move around. I think a tiller version of this boat would be really sweet, but to my knowledge there has not been one built yet.
> 
> 
> I prefer to have the option to stand and drive which is a good advantage for seeing what's around you, and the added dry storage. The front jump seats works awesome as a cooler and that is one less thing I have to bring as well. Keeps 10lbs of ice all day..


I try to be a minimalist, but my gf and 2 dogs make it difficult. But I am stoked on the Mosquito build!

I think I’ll take a look into the guide reimbursement program!


----------



## TwitchAO

941 Stu said:


> I try to be a minimalist, but my gf and 2 dogs make it difficult. But I am stoked on the Mosquito build!
> 
> I think I’ll take a look into the guide reimbursement program!


You can also schedule a demo with Liz at the shop in Bradenton. Thats a great way to get to run and pole the boat. I will say having the jump seat with the cc would be very strategic with the GF. It the Driest most comfortable seat on the boat. Plus having bodies more forward on the boat makes it ride better too. You can use less tab.


----------



## 941 Stu

TwitchAO said:


> You can also schedule a demo with Liz at the shop in Bradenton. Thats a great way to get to run and pole the boat. I will say having the jump seat with the cc would be very strategic with the GF. It the Driest most comfortable seat on the boat. Plus having bodies more forward on the boat makes it ride better too. You can use less tab.


I need to teach her that the best spot is on the poling platform with a pole in her hand, so I can get more bow time


----------



## Get Tight!

Amongst other things. Awww Yeah!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

I've got a side console Mosquito due to I AM a minimalist & fish in areas that require getting as skinny as possible. Everyone has different wants & needs so, I see the SC vs. CC situation no more than that. Welcome to the Beavertail FAMILY !!


----------



## Buffalo Bob

I have had my new side console Mosquito for 3-weeks now. Sacrificed some storage yes, got rid of a little weight, but love the extra room. The CC felt very confined to me when I was in the boat. Liz & Will great!


----------



## prinjm6

941 Stu said:


> I try to be a minimalist, but my gf and 2 dogs make it difficult. But I am stoked on the Mosquito build!
> 
> I think I’ll take a look into the guide reimbursement program!


FWIW Other manufacturers do the same if you book with a guide to demo one of their models.


----------



## 7WT

I have a side Beavertail. Significantly more space and ease to move around. I fish alone quite a bit and jumping down from either the poling platform or the bow allow me to quickly do whatever it is I often quickly need to do with whatever: motor, gear, grab a fish hopefully etc. And I don't have to worry about getting around my cc. My boat gets skinny, not sure how a cc would impact that. When I fish with a buddy they always say "Man I love all the space this side console gives you." Other than rods, safety, rain gear and fishing gear what do you need all the space for and extra weight that gets put in it. Really though I think which ever you prefer- you should try both and see which you like.


----------

